# First AEB-L knife



## Seffers93 (Nov 24, 2020)

With the holidays coming up, I’m trying to get multiple blades ready for their final grinds and handles. I decided to give stainless a try! Just got my rough profile finished up and packed. Sending out to Peters in PA for heat treat.
Any recommendations on working with AEB-L after heat treat?


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 24, 2020)

I like it a lot. Grind and dip frequently.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Nov 28, 2020)

Easy to grind. Has very good workability overall. Grind both sides evenly. Check and pay attention to the blade warping as you grind. It usually straightens out fine provided you ground both sides evenly.


----------



## Bensbites (Nov 28, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> Easy to grind. Has very good workability overall. Grind both sides evenly. Check and pay attention to the blade warping as you grind. It usually straightens out fine provided you ground both sides evenly.


I grind by alternating sides every two passes. How do you do it?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Nov 28, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I grind by alternating sides every two passes. How do you do it?


I’m very much a a freestyle maker and grinder. So I’m not so specific and rigid in my execution 

I use a contact wheel to create linear hollows to relieve the material bulk. Then platen grind. I alternate sides every pass.


----------

